# Before starting a new thread...



## Joe Blow (12 May 2006)

If you wish to start a general thread about a particular stock please do a search first to see if a thread on that stock already exists. It's important that all general discussion on a particular company be kept in the one thread, otherwise we will be having the same discussions over and over again in different threads!

If you wish to start a thread on another topic, do a search to see if a similiar discussion has already taken place in the past. You would be suprised how many topics have already been covered in some depth on ASF.

If a thread on the stock or topic you wish to discuss has not yet been created then by all means go ahead and create one.   

I'm not trying to stifle thread creation in any way - in fact I actively encourage it - I'm just trying to prevent too many duplicate threads. ASF has been getting very busy lately and I've noticed them becoming more a little more common. However, if you feel a current thread doesn't cover a topic in the way you'd like to approach it then feel free to start one of your own.

Thank you all for your co-operation.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 January 2007)

*Before starting a new thread on a stock/topic...*

Just a reminder for those who haven't been here long: before starting a new thread *please* do a search using the site search function to see if a thread on that stock or topic already exists.

Duplicate threads will be either merged or removed.


----------



## Rob_ee (25 January 2007)

I am fairly new .. completed one trade (lost) and have 2 new ones open.

I have not posted the open trades in case it is considered as ramping?

Any chance of instead of a new thread having a *NEW FORUM* along the lines of FOLLOW MY TRADE where newbies like me could post open trades giving reasons why it was entered, trading plan stop loss etc without quoting quantities bought.

This would give the experienced traders (those generous souls who donate their time) a chance to  point out possible flaws and suggest better management.

It may give us new fish a chance at surviving in this caper before we get eaten   

Thanks Joe

Rob


----------



## Joe Blow (26 January 2007)

Rob_ee said:
			
		

> I am fairly new .. completed one trade (lost) and have 2 new ones open.
> 
> I have not posted the open trades in case it is considered as ramping?
> 
> ...




Hi Robe_ee... I have no objection to members starting their own thread in the 'Trading Strategies/Systems' forum to document their trades or trading methodology. In fact, I would prefer people do this than to tell us about their trades in threads on particular stocks, which I feel is unnecessary.

The only request I will make if people are going to start a 'follow my trade' kind of thread is that they explain the thinking behind their trades in some detail. This way the threads will benefit others and hopefully generate some useful discussion.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 June 2008)

*Re: Before starting a new thread on a stock/topic...*



Joe Blow said:


> Just a reminder for those who haven't been here long: before starting a new thread *please* do a search using the site search function to see if a thread on that stock or topic already exists.
> 
> Duplicate threads will be either merged or removed.




Just a reminder to all to please do a thorough site search before starting a new thread in case an active thread on that particular stock or topic already exists.

See this thread for some tips on using the ASF site search: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8380

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## gavank (7 July 2008)

does anyone know of a program called PSA monitor , first made available on this site 2 years ago


----------



## kuoyoong (11 July 2008)

This may be a stupid question, but how do i create a new post? It says that i cannot create posts.

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 July 2008)

kuoyoong said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how do i create a new post? It says that i cannot create posts.
> 
> Thanks.




Your account has been correctly activated so I'm not sure why you would be having problems posting.

To create a new post in a thread that already exists:

Click on the 'New Reply' button after the most recent post in the thread.

To create a new thread:

Go into the forum most relevant to the topic of your thread.
Click the 'New Topic' button you will see at the top and bottom of the list of threads.
Title your thread as accurately as possible, while trying to also be as succinct as possible.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 August 2008)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before, maybe common knowledge, 
but
threads should ideally use words with a space , " " , before and /or after (and/or where possible) - rather than asterisks etc immediately adjacent to the words .

Example (sorry noi, but I'm gonna use one of yours as an example) 

Only two of these will show up if you search for threads with a title including the word "Tunes"

Tunes   - yes
*Tunes*   - no
* Tunes *  - yes


----------



## Joe Blow (7 June 2014)

*Re: Before starting a new thread on a stock/topic...*



Joe Blow said:


> Just a reminder for those who haven't been here long: before starting a new thread *please* do a search using the site search function to see if a thread on that stock or topic already exists.
> 
> Duplicate threads will be either merged or removed.




Just a reminder to all newcomers to please do a search for threads on the topic you are interested in before starting a new one. With almost 21,000 threads at ASF there is a reasonable chance that a thread on that topic already exists.

The best way to track down threads on particular topics is to search for keywords in thread titles. It's not a perfect method, but should work most of the time.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 November 2014)

Just a reminder to those about to start a new thread to please do a search for an already existing thread on the same topic first.

New members who have no experience with the stock market and would like to ask where they should start, please read this thread first and post any additional questions you may have there: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6790

Those interested in finding a broker, please search through our *Brokers* subforum first, as there are already a number of threads on that topic in there: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Thank you for your co-operation!


----------



## Logique (19 March 2017)

Joe, there are too many threads in General Chat.

You are very 'liberal' in this regard, more than you need to be. The discussions have become too fragmentary.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 March 2017)

Logique said:


> Joe, there are too many threads in General Chat.
> 
> You are very 'liberal' in this regard, more than you need to be. The discussions have become too fragmentary.



It's a difficult thing to manage. It's possible to merge threads on similar topics but sometimes even threads that appear to be similar have a different angle or approach. I am open to suggestion if someone sees two threads that they think should be merged please contact me about it and I'll take a look.

If you mean that the proportion of general chat threads to trading, investment and stock related threads is too high then I would agree to a point. But rather than try and cut down on general chat threads by introducing rules about how many general chat threads can be started or how many posts in general chat threads people can make (which is almost impossible to police) I would prefer to see more trading, investment and stock related thread started to even the balance a little, but people have to start them and others have to participate.

As always, I'm open to ideas.


----------



## helpme (26 December 2017)

Hi Joe Blow Admin,

I realized I am not able to create a new thread because I'm not posting within Australia. I am posting from Singapore. Please check out my past postings. I never spam and I don't think my posts broke rules, at least I don't if I know the rule. Will this ban apply to all forummers posting overseas going forward?

Thank you and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Joe Blow (26 December 2017)

helpme said:


> Hi Joe Blow Admin,
> 
> I realized I am not able to create a new thread because I'm not posting within Australia. I am posting from Singapore. Please check out my past postings. I never spam and I don't think my posts broke rules, at least I don't if I know the rule. Will this ban apply to all forummers posting overseas going forward?
> 
> Thank you.




Hi helpme, I have removed Singapore from the blacklist so you should now be able to start a new thread. Unfortunately, the amount of forum spam is now completely out-of-control and I have had to block dozens of countries from starting new threads. I only added Singapore recently as a result of a spam incident but will see how it goes now that I have removed it. Hopefully there will be no more.


----------



## helpme (26 December 2017)

Hi Joe Blow,

Thank you for the quick action. I hope there are better forum software features to handle spam problems and not let rogues harm the innocent forummers.

Not sure if it is possible to have this feature. Forummers with overseas IP address should be able to create new threads if they have more than 20 posts or something like that. Hopefully, this can cut down on your spam problem. 



Joe Blow said:


> Hi helpme, I have removed Singapore from the blacklist so you should now be able to start a new thread. Unfortunately, the amount of forum spam is now completely out-of-control and I have had to block dozens of countries from starting new threads. I only added Singapore recently as a result of a spam incident but will see how it goes now that I have removed it. Hopefully there will be no more.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 December 2017)

helpme said:


> Hi Joe Blow,
> 
> Thank you for the quick action. I hope there are better forum software features to handle spam problems and not let rogues harm the innocent forummers.




Sadly, the problem of spam is one of a forum administrator's biggest challenges. Whatever you do to try and prevent it, some will get around it. I have found that the best method is to block certain countries from starting new threads or posting links in their first few posts. As ASF's audience is primarily Australian, blocking other countries has proven over time to be the most effective solution.



helpme said:


> Not sure if it is possible to have this feature. Forummers with overseas IP address should be able to create new threads if they have more than 20 posts or something like that. Hopefully, this can cut down on your spam problem.




I have considered this before but unfortunately it creates its own problems. Many people come to ASF specifically for the purpose of starting a new thread. They often give up and go away when they are unable to do so because they haven't reached a certain post threshold.


----------



## helpme (26 December 2017)

If the overseas forummers give up so easily, they may not be valuable forummers. May not be a big loss to you if they stay away.

One trade-off you can make is to lower the barrier and cut down the number of posts required. Perhaps, 5 or 10 instead of a high number like 20.

It is fair to give some inconvenience to foreigners. Call it extra effort required to integrate into the local community  For Aussie forummers, there is no need to have a minimum number of posting restriction.



Joe Blow said:


> Sadly, the problem of spam is one of a forum administrator's biggest challenges. Whatever you do to try and prevent it, some will get around it. I have found that the best method is to block certain countries from starting new threads or posting links in their first few posts. As ASF's audience is primarily Australian, blocking other countries has proven over time to be the most effective solution.
> 
> I have considered this before but unfortunately it creates its own problems. Many people come to ASF specifically for the purpose of starting a new thread. People often give up and go away when they are unable to do so because they haven't made a certain amount of posts.


----------

